# a power file and is it safe?



## reinawolf360 (Aug 4, 2008)

the commercial i saw advertised a nail trimmer, basically a powerized nail file but its says it is 100% safe...how do i know that? i know where to stop at the quick part of the nail but what about those who arent very well educated in the subject or if the dont have a clue on how to use it? im not too sure about having one around Alice, im afraid the buzzing noise would scare her.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm assuming you saw the commercial on TV. Did they happen to give a web address? I'd be curious to see what it was. 

Oh, and I loooveee Alice...and the name is cute too.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Some of us on the forum use a rotary type (often refered to as a "dremel tool") to file our dogs' nails.

Here is a website with some good illustrations and information:

http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

BriteDay: Couple of questions.

1. Where would I get one...I think the mini would work (all dogs under 17#)
2. Would something like this work for Roxxy who is a wild child when it comes to getting nails trimmed?

Thanks for the website and info. I LOVE this forum...I have learned so much!


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

are you guys talking about the peticure? It's just a dremel with a cover on it. It sounds just like the dremel so you'd still have to get the dog used to the buzzing. You're probably better off going to get the dremel and getting your pooch used to it!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I know of quite a few groomers who have purchased the peticure. It is basically a dremel. Only difference is I hear it doesn't have enough power to get thru some big nails, and it has the "cap" on it to stick the nail into to collect the nail dust. Most of the groomers I know have taken the cap off of the peticure, and put it on their dremel to make up for the lost power in the peticure. I agree, better off just getting a dremel. Get the cordless kind. They stop if you catch hair in it, the corded ones don't. I use my dremel daily, and exclusively on dogs that are bad for nail trims. Most will stand perfectly for a dremel. The sound has never bothered a dog for me. The vibration gets them worried for a second, but when they calm right down when they see it doesn't hurt. Its great for retraining dogs that are terrified of nail trims.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Where would I get a dremel? Would Petsmart, etc. carry it?


----------



## reinawolf360 (Aug 4, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> I'm assuming you saw the commercial on TV. Did they happen to give a web address? I'd be curious to see what it was.
> 
> Oh, and I loooveee Alice...and the name is cute too.


its called a peticure, im not sure if theres a website, thanks to those who helped me find out the product name, but thanks for the comment on my puppy, she'd love you too.


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Where would I get a dremel? Would Petsmart, etc. carry it?


Sears, Target, etc. It's a power tool, haha. http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...110944&ci_sku=B0000302Y2&ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Cool...and I'm a power tool diva...love em!


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

You can get a Dremel for $19 at Walmart - in Home Goods.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

After I pay for Butch's teeth cleaning ($$$$$$) I'll go get one. These mutts are going to bankrupt me yet!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

The page on this website is the gold standard of dremel training your dog. I read it when I got my Dremel more than 8 years ago. It is excellent and very complete. We went from sitting on the poor dog to clip nails to a dog flopping over hoping to get dremeled. Okay, cookies are involved. 
http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/index.html


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Dremel also makes a version for doing dog nails. I ordered mine on Amazon. Make sure to get the right size sanding drum for your dog. The kit comes with a 1/4 inch good for smaller dogs. I ordered the 1/2 inch sander for our 70-lb dog. It took about a week of training for her to get used to it. Just go very slowly and use favorite treats.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

There are also other brands out there besides Dremel, if you go looking around at tool stores. If it is strictly for home use with a couple of dogs I don't think it matters. My DH found a "no name" brand at a local tool outlet and it works just fine, uses the same drums as a Dremel.


----------

